# Torn fins



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

My betta was very active recently and torn his tail fin. How long does it take for the fin to grow back?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Keep him in good clean warm water and the caudal should heal pretty quick. It may never heal back the same way it was.


RC


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

Ok, thanks for the info.


----------

